

A collection of UNIX sysadmin tests - lut4rp
http://www.w140.com/kurt/unixtests/

======
lil_cain
We have a similar collection of tests used by one of the societies I was
involved with in college, at <http://www.redbrick.dcu.ie/help/exams/>

~~~
derobert
"Ubuntu likes to reset the MOTD on boot, how would you set it so this doesn't
happen on boot [hack expected] (2 marks)"

Heh. So does that mean you wouldn't accept "edit /etc/default/rcS and change
EDITMOTD to no"? :-P

------
barrkel
I found this one amusing:

    
    
        Rick knows that Jane never lies.
        Jane knows that Mike never lies.
        Mike knows that Sara never lies.
        Jane tells Rick that Mike told her that Sara told him that her dog died.
        Should Rick believe the news?
        

One could view this in a number of different ways. Jane's statement looks like
this: Sara -> Mike -> Jane -> Rick. Interpreting the "truth-telling" as a kind
of chain of trust, it too looks like Sara -> Mike -> Jane -> Rick - so Rick
should believe the news, right?

But Rick doesn't know that Mike tells the truth, so even if Jane tells Rick
something Mike said, that in itself may be true, but that doesn't mean that
Rick knows that Mike tells the truth.

But maybe Jane also told Rick that she knows Mike never lies, so it's OK; the
same conversation could have happened all along the chain... but that's
assuming something not stated...

------
dreur
Thanks - there is some good stuff in there ... even if there is a lot of
repetition.

------
JoachimSchipper
Somewhat surreal in places, e.g. the last part of #14:

    
    
        How is a hacked computer different from one that hasn't been hacked?
    
        What is a name?

~~~
bch
> What is a name?

Haddocks' Eyes.

------
Subgun
a little dated but fun

